# Syrian Hamster Cages



## Vamp176 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey i have owned hamsters when i was a child and i was in [email protected] and i saw some cages and i was wondering what would be the best cage for a Syrian Hamster. I do like the Habitrail OVO but what would people recommend.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

No the Ovo is too small for a Syrian in my opinion. I've kept dwarf hamsters in the Ovo loft with extensions added on for a short time when they were small but moved them into bigger cages when they were fully grown. I have a Syrian, a Chinese and two Russian hamsters. One of the Russians and the Chinese are in Mickey Max XL cages which are like Hamster Heaven cages for dwarf hamsters as the bars are closer together and my Syrian and other Russian have Hamster Heavens. The Mickey Max cage is very similar to the Hamster Heaven and is the same size but has no tubes or penthouse.

I would go for a Hamster Heaven or similar sized cage. None of the cages at pets at home are really suitable, goodness knows why they can't sell decent sized cages.


----------



## Vamp176 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks Jazzy for the quick reaply. i did have a nice cage from Wilkinsons as a child but god knows what happened to that. Pets at home does sell the Hamster heaven but only online.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Zoozones are also okay too although I prefer barred cages as I always seem to crack the plastic topped cages.

The Mickey Max XL would be okay if you don't want tubes or the penthouse. I got mine from here... Cages : Mickey 2XL Savic Dwarf Hamster / Mouse Cage HUGE : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

I took the wire platform out though as it isn't good for their feet. It's as big as the hamster heaven sizewise though. 

They also do the new hamster heaven for £79.99 with free delivery. Don't know if that's cheaper than pets at home or not though.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I would recommend a cage with at least an 80x50 base size for a syrian.

Here are some that would be good....
Hamster heaven (cheap on zoo plus)

Savic Mickey 2xl, same size as the HH but without the pesky tubes on there (cheapest on equinecaninefeline, enter the code ANIMAL and get 10% off)

A zoo zone 2. Advertised as a guinea pig cage but totally brilliant for a syrian hammy. You can find them cheap on ebay. The lid does have to be meshed as the bar spacing on the lid is wide.

A ferplast criceti 15.

Hamster Cage Igor Fuchsia at zooplus

Or the palace for hammies....it's what I want for my boy
Great deals on small pet cages at zooplus: Small Pet Cage Alexander


----------



## Vamp176 (Nov 26, 2009)

So could i buy Cages : Habitrail Main Playground Unit FREE DELIVERY : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online and then get extentions of tubes and dens to make it bigger?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

not really, modular cages are not good for hamsters im afraid.
you will struggle to fit a decent sized syrian wheel (atleast 8") in any habbitrail cage, there is also very little open plan floor space for toys and such, you would need atleast 4 of those cages to make an ok sized set up.

and a really big issue, most syrians will grow too big for the tubes, and can become stuck in them, and suffocate


----------



## Vamp176 (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh i dont want any deaths on my hands =[ .. I really wanted tubes though lol Hmmm Hamster Heaven is slighty too big see. maybe i should get dwarf's


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you cant keep dwarfs in a modular set up either, they are likely to get teritorial over the different sections, leading to fights

cages like habbitrail, rotastak, critertrail, S.A.M. ect are designed to please humans, and dont take into account the actual needs of the animals that have end up stuck in them


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

this is just a suggestion but surely when a syrian gets fully grown a large rat cage could suffice? or would the tubing be too large if there was tubing involved?


----------



## Vamp176 (Nov 26, 2009)

So what could you recommend that is a bit smaller than the HH


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Vamp176 said:


> So what could you recommend that is a bit smaller than the HH


For a syrian...nothing. 
They need an absolute minimum of 80x50. And if you get a smaller cage there is no way you'd be able to fit an 8 or 11" wheel in. My hammy is a big boy and has to have an 11" wheel and that only just fits in his HH.

If you really dont have the space for a large enough cage then maybe it would be good to get a dwarf instead. 
For a single you could get a mini duna or a zoo zone 1.
If you get a pair then it would be a zoo zone 1 (70x40) minimum for them with 2 of everything so they dont fight.


----------



## Vamp176 (Nov 26, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> not really, modular cages are not good for hamsters im afraid.
> you will struggle to fit a decent sized syrian wheel (atleast 8") in any habbitrail cage, there is also very little open plan floor space for toys and such, you would need atleast 4 of those cages to make an ok sized set up.
> 
> and a really big issue, most syrians will grow too big for the tubes, and can become stuck in them, and suffocate


So if i got a Hamster Heaven i should remove the tubing incase he gets stuck?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

If you really don't have the space for a HH, why not get a Savic Cambridge at 62cm long, or an Imac Fantasy at 60 x 36, which you can add extensions to to make it bigger upwards instead of lengthways? Both decent sized cages for a Syrian, and you'd get a proper size wheel in one.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Vamp176 said:


> So if i got a Hamster Heaven i should remove the tubing incase he gets stuck?


No the tubing is fine on a Hamster Heaven. I've had three Syrians in these cages and none of them have ever got stuck.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

colliewobble said:


> If you really don't have the space for a HH, why not get a Savic Cambridge at 62cm long, or an Imac Fantasy at 60 x 36, which you can add extensions to to make it bigger upwards instead of lengthways? Both decent sized cages for a Syrian, and you'd get a proper size wheel in one.


I think the Cambridge might be a bit small for a Syrian but the Imac Fantasy is a good idea if you haven't a lot of space cos you can extend them upwards. I've got two fantasies and an extension in the shed.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Vamp176 said:


> So if i got a Hamster Heaven i should remove the tubing incase he gets stuck?


I have the tubing on my HH and it annoys me! Dexter will only sleep in the penthouse and if I take the tubes and house off now he freaks out. They do get smelly as he wees in them too.

I think trying to tame a hamster when the tubes are on is quite difficult too because they just hide in the tubes and wont come out.

If you didn't want the tubes then you could get the Savic mickey 2xl, it's the same size as the HH but doesn't have the tubes. It has a wire shelf which is bad for little hammy feet so all you have to do is cover it with something like lino or a grassy mat. I cable tied a grassy mat to the one in my mices cage.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> I think the Cambridge might be a bit small for a Syrian but the Imac Fantasy is a good idea if you haven't a lot of space cos you can extend them upwards. I've got two fantasies and an extension in the shed.


I agree that the cambridge is too small for a syrian, especially because some can get really really big.
I also dont think the Imac fantasy is ideal for a syrian either because again if you get a hamster that grows up to be huge then you would no way fit an 11" wheel in there.
Plus the tubes look to be quite small.
I think hammies need more floor space than upwards space.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If you decide on the Imac fantasy Ive got 4 extended ones for sale if you dont mind second hand ones, you would need to work out a courier if youre nowhere near me though. I will be putting pics up very soon  http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/184119-does-anyone-want-buy.html


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I've got a hammy in a freddy 2 it's large enough for them 

You can get them fairly cheap on eBay aswell


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Daynna said:


> I've got a hammy in a freddy 2 it's large enough for them
> 
> You can get them fairly cheap on eBay aswell


Thats a lovely syrian cage as long as you break any falls with hammocks or something similar, I know someone who didnt and her hamster fell from the top and broke his back


----------

